# tell tale signs a hens about to start laying???



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I know when the comb turns redder is there any others?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have one right now that has been inspecting the nest boxes after the other girls have laid. She's also been laying in the nest boxes in the evening and trying them out. Preplanning for which she likes best I guess.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I have one right now that has been inspecting the nest boxes after the other girls have laid. She's also been laying in the nest boxes in the evening and trying them out. Preplanning for which she likes best I guess.


 Yep and one other thing that you might notice when out and about around your birds...
In flocks with a rooster, pullets that are close to laying will start submitting to the rooster by squatting for him to mate; sitting down and spreading her wings out a bit for the roo to stand on. 
In flocks without a rooster, often times the hens will come to consider their owner to be their rooster and will do the same thing when approached. 
I went for about a year without a rooster after my older hens were used to having one around. When I'd walk out to the chicken yard they'd all start squatting for me at once.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Yep and one other thing that you might notice when out and about around your birds...
> In flocks with a rooster, pullets that are close to laying will start submitting to the rooster by squatting for him to mate; sitting down and spreading her wings out a bit for the roo to stand on.
> In flocks without a rooster, often times the hens will come to consider their owner to be their rooster and will do the same thing when approached.
> I went for about a year without a rooster after my older hens were used to having one around. When I'd walk out to the chicken yard they'd all start squatting for me at once.


mine have started squatting when i approach, im glad i read this because i thought they where affraid !....cheers mate.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually got a rooster today and put it in my run and i see what your saying every laying hen squated down. And the none laying just ran away


----------

